# Seat belt config for a 65 GTO



## kax (Dec 29, 2013)

I am posting for my father in-law.
He is re-doing a '65 GTO. 

What is the proper(factory) configuration for the seat belts?

both front seats - buckle(device with the button on it) on the left, latch on the right?

I have been looking though pictures at '65 and have found it both ways?

Any help and information is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the "buckle" mounts in the middle of the floor next to the tunnel for both front seats. then they are draped over the seat when not in use.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And some had optional retractors (Deluxe) and others did not. And a lot of times, no rear seat belts were fitted. A dealer installation kit was available, with washers and nuts to perform the install. My own '65 came with all the go-fast goodies, but no seat belts and no outside rearview mirror. Who needed _that _stuff?


----------

